# Vom Kammer, Mittlewest for Breezy2



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thought I'd start a thread for Breezy2 to have all to herself (I think her)!

Here is a post from another thread:


> Quote: Hi I am new to this and not even sure about a computer. I was wondering if anyone knows anything about VomKammer gsds?they are in N.Y.state also mittlewest in Ill. I am looking for a nice dog for a 6 and 8 year old .The 8 year boy has loved the breed for about 4 years now and we feel the time is right to start looking.I am not sure about bloodlines.How can you study them ? I did have a male gsd years ago and would like a easy male . So all you gsd lovers here I am almost 70 and still willing to put in the time and effort and love .Breezy


http://www.vomkammer.com/

http://www.mittelwest.com/

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I met some women at NASS who were older than that and co-own a young Mittelwest dog. He was like their baby! I have also seen lots of kids very involved with their dogs when I see their team at shows.

I don't know anything about von Kammer but I have seen the Mittelwest dogs and their team at shows. I like a lot of their dogs and have heard them recommended by many. Their team seems very involved, like one big family. It's not *just* the breeder their with her dogs, it's a big group of owners. I e-mailed the breeder about something else and she was quick to reply so I would contact them and get more info.


----------



## Breezy2 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi and thank you Jean. Yes I am female. Can someone let me know the top 10 breeders . It gets harder as you get older lol? thanks for the help.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Top ten is very relative. That depends on what temperament you want, what lines, does location matter, cost, if shipping is OK, preferences as far as conformation/color/coat type, and most importantly what *you* plan to do with the dog or what you are looking for in your dog...


----------



## Breezy2 (Dec 12, 2008)

at my age a dog with a calm tempterament that is on the easier side to handle. My grandson and I will train the dog together. We do like black and red and a male. We are willing to travel but not until spring or summer as we are not willing to fly in winter plus we have to do some fencing. We want a german showline and are willing to pay for a good dog. Not sure of the cost as far as getting a real nice dog . What are people paying? Will my grandson be interested in having his dog shown or get into other sports with the dog I dont know yet.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For a nice show line male, cost is probably anywhere between $1500-$3500. It will depend on the parents, the quality of the puppy, and which breeder you choose.

Where do you live? We could maybe recommend some good breeders close to you. I know which breeders near me are good ones but I'm not sure where you live in relation to the midwest.

My dogs' breeder is Julie Richards-Mostosky and her kennel is Alta-Tollhaus. She also breeds quality German show line dogs. Her females are from Kirschental in Germany, and she breeds to German studs in the US and in Germany (my puppy was bred in Germany b/c she took her female to Germany to find a suitable stud dog). If your grandson wanted to show the dog or do sports, these dogs are also well suited for that. I plan to show my dog (in fact his first show is tomorrow) and do Schutzhund with him, as well as probably obedience and maybe agility.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Im getting a puppy from Mittelwest next Sunday and was able to meet some of their dogs and the family...very helpful people and have been easy to work with during the process.


----------



## Breezy2 (Dec 12, 2008)

KC Pike good luck with your new pup. Who are the mother and father? Saw some pictures on line and they look real nice.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks!

The pup is from Albert/Natalie.

Best of luck in your search!


----------



## Breezy2 (Dec 12, 2008)

I am so excited for you. The truth is this is the litter I wanted a pup from but not ready yet. Albert looks terrific. Did you see him in person? He looks like a large dog and very red. I fell in love with him on her site. Are you getting a male or female? Hope you can post some pictures. HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks, cant wait. I didnt meet Albert, just Natalie...I also was able to meet Natalie's mom Bella...she was a sweetheart.

Im getting a male, we are now at the point of picking which one of the 3.

There are pictures of our 2 top choices in one of the puppy forums.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=886143&page=1#Post886143


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

I have a Mittelwest dog, she just turned 1. She is GREAT. Has the best temperment you could ever ask for and is a beauty, IMO !
Personally, I don't think you could go wrong, especially is showline is what you are looking for !


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

I do not own a Mittelwest dog, but Julie Martinez is a very great person. I know 3 ppl here in illinois that own a Mittelwest, and they are all great, sound, and beautiful dogs. I would recommend Julie to anyone. I have spoken to her many times, and even though i wasnt even looking for a dog at the time, she was more than willing to talk to me about GSD's and answered every question that i had for her. I would LOVE to own one of her dogs, but unfortunately her pups now and the next 3 breedings that she has coming up are relatively expensive. If you are getting into Shutzhund or showing, her dogs are top notch. But for a family companion, kinda pricey. IMO...but i know that her guarantee is one of the best in the business...and she stands by it 100% 

p.s. If you do contact her and she does not get back to you immediately, just be patient. I know that she travels ALOT and takes her dogs to many shows.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Of course you can always go to the Vom Kammer website to get a "look" at their dogs but that won't tell you the story.

We have been friends of Roberta & Gerry Katz for quite some time now. Their dogs are exceptional in almost every way. Every new litter is an event. Their puppies are whelped in the house and hand raised. I've seen more Vom Kammer puppies over the years than I can imagine and they have bullet proof temperaments.

Our Ara is a Logan daughter (out of our B'EL) and we expect to breed her to Vom Kammer's Campino on her next heat.

I would suggest you give Roberta a call. She loves to talk about her dogs.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Hi there - I'm sure you have seen the Vom Kammer web site. Not sure whether or not a visit is possible because I don't know where you live. You might want to give Roberta a call; I'm sure she'd be glad to talk with you.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Check out Heidi Theis of Theishof Shepherds. She has German showline shepherds and a litter is due in mid-January. She breeds for temperment and and to the German Standard. My Kai is out of her female, Heike. Give her a call or email her she will be more then willing to sit and talk with you about her shepherds and the breed. If you would like to hear more about her please PM me.


----------

